# BLR 358 Win



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The scope is a Diamondback 1.75-5x not a Crossfire. Here are some pics.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Scope.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There have been a few accuracy questions. Here is a group I shot today with Winchester Factory 200 grain loads. 5 shots at 1 1/4" is probably a good average for this rifle. It is the light weight model and the barrel is thin. --------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

At the range.----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

not surprised. that was a steal


----------

